# CURE FOR BALDNESS!



## pupman (Dec 5, 2005)

That's right folks,anybody with a little hair problem see me! All you need is this super rare cure frpm Providence R.I ,J M CURTIS//CURE FOR BALDNESS.  This aqua,heavily whittled 7 1/2" cure is one of my prizes.It should have an open pontil but this looks to be what people call a sand pontil,very early with great striations which are in the making.Anyone out there ever see one of these? Pup







[]


----------



## Pontiled (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey Pupman, can you sell me a few ounces of the contents?  Actually, I don't need it because baldness comes from keeping your brain working.

 I've never seen this bottle and I've been involved in bottles for many, many years. Great bottle!


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 5, 2005)

I havent seen one sell in the last 6 years.


----------



## pupman (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys!Do you recall the price of the one that sold Matt? I'm sure this thing would go nuts if it went on to e-bay! Best Regards,Kev


----------



## bearswede (Dec 5, 2005)

According to "American Antique Medicine Bottles 2006 Price Guide", page 58, the estimated value for an o.p. specimen at 7 3/4 inches is $275...


 Ron


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 5, 2005)

Advertised 1859. New and reliable remedy contains no oil,no lead,nor sulphur, and is warranted to stop hair from falling off in every instance. The 1841 directory lists James M. Curtis as a cigar maker. Quite a change in jobs!  This is from Digger's book. This is a nice bottle!


----------



## pupman (Dec 5, 2005)

Again guys, Thanks for the information on the baldness cure! We know from the way these bottles were made that Curtis was in business during the transitional period of pontil to snapcase,but cigar maker,I sure didn,t know that,thanks! And thanks for the price on that one Road dog,I'll bet if it went to auction these days that it might bring 3 times that price,as you know certin catagories are gold right now,especially C---S! don't say the "C" word too loud! Best to you,Pup


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 5, 2005)

A smooth base version at auction in 1991 went for just over 300 bucks. He also made a Cure for Blindness.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 5, 2005)

I think $300 for a smooth base would be excessive but cures have been going for pretty crazy prices lately. The last pontil one I saw sell didnt go for that much but comparing pre-ebay/internet days to now is like apples and oranges.


----------



## pupman (Dec 5, 2005)

I agree,e-bay has created ,in some cases false markets for items.Other items go real high and set a precedent for things to come.Believe me,I'm not trying to blow my own horn but I have a very good handle on the valuation of cures bottles as I am in the mainstream of this particular part of the bottle hobby.Let me give an example - an unheard of pontiled medicine bottle  comes on to the market and while there is a certin amount of to-do over it,it sells for about $300.00 very good and perhaps  resonable value.O.K,now a embossed cure comes on,same thing,pontiled unknown and the end price is not $300.00,it's almost $3000.00. This isn't an imaginary scenerio guys,believe me it happened! So we can take a poke at any price we want on cures(and any other bottle for that matter)THE FINAL PRICE IS WHAT COLLECTORS ARE WILLING TO PAY FOR IT and prices are driven  on that basis! Prices on alot of bottles are unstable at best! PUP


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 5, 2005)

well said!


----------



## pupman (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks Matt,I try to "tell it like it is"!PUP


----------



## capsoda (Dec 5, 2005)

I also agree. My wife has always been cautious about what I may be willing to pay for a bottle. She has always said a bottle is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it. Thanks to her I still have a little money in my pocket.


----------



## pupman (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks Warren, After some of these cures,I sure don't!!!! PUP


----------

